# Bum steer?...maybe



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

...but would someone like to check it out?

This was posted on another forum today...
"Guys - if anyone has a boat, there has been schools of salmon around Ricketts and Beaumauris Bay. Find the birds and nervous water and you'll find the fish. I've seen them @ 8.30am on my way to Tullamarine and again (more active) at 4pm coming back. Way more reliable than Inverloch if you can get out to them."

...don't you love a rumour


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I was out at Rickett's Point yesterday - the birds were going crazy - but were on the move, I couldn't catch up to them 

Looked like some real action going on, there certainly could have been some salmon underneath them


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Depends on what type of bird is making the fuss. I've seen a bizillion gannets going hog wild over a vast school of anchovies at Mordialloc and there was not a salmon to be seen or caught. Gannets can get down deep, seaguts can't and so are a better indicator of a school of salmon busting up a bait ball. It's just a theory I made up just then......I like to theorise after a little think.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Could be true, or it may just have been a large pod of Great Whites looking for a Red Adventure PhilipL (aren't Red Delicious in season?). The mouth of the Patto has apparently also seen a few salmon of late...according to the mill. I think they also added a couple more pieces to that wall when wasn't looking, would ya spill a coffe on ya mates paperwork for me please :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll give him a kick in the bum for you :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ha...I think I've just unconciously managed to get him to make it another 3m higher!! :shock:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I know those massive diving gannet bust ups real well too Varp and agree with you.

I have managed to get into the middle of them a few times. You get hudge wood just thinking of all the fish you are about to nail as you peddle like mad catch up to them. Its very impressive to watch up close and the gannets smack into the water only inches from you. But I am yet to nail a fish from one.

I dont know if there are predators under there or not but I will keep trying this winter. I have cast and trolled lures into them without success but this year I am goiong to try some very heavy metal slices or jigs that will hit the bottom as soon as possible. Something must be pushing them up to the birds.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm, not 100% sure of ya bird theory Varp...but it sounds good  

Long range trip planning has me looking for a paddle next Thurs number 9 August if anyones keen, and if Ward Rooney co- operates (if he doesn't we maybe rub him down with pillies and let the gannets loose!)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

There was plenty in Chelsea the other day when Tony and I were out there....

I think Tony flicked a few lures into the school, but it looked like schools of whitebait - minus the salmon.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm, *****'s hey?
I have Mon & Tues off, maybe a sorte is in order.
any word on pinkies am or pm?


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Its been pretty quite of late Rod. I did here Eberbachl got into some at Shallow Inlet a couple of weeks back - the weekend after a mate of mine in a stinkboat did the same in Shallow Inlet. I've heard some have been moving at barwon heads - some guys swoffing off the beach have been taking sambos and trevally for the last 6-8 weeks now


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Rod, the Ian Jones report yesterday morning had the Ricketts birds working baitfish balls without the salmon unfortunately. Although the Patto rivermouth is rumoured to be producing some smaller models...possibly a bigger fella nearby somewhere. He mentioned pinkies but I can't remember what was said (maybe evening jobs). Also lots of garfish about, and those snotty trevalla in good numbers around the bays piers apparently. More geared for the baito's I guess. Hoit and myself found a few flatties (nothing too big but a feed none the less) over at Point Cook last weekend. I'm on nightshift Tues and was thinking about an AM paddle in 10-15 NW winds which are set to strengthen as the day wears on...maybe Point Cook again to find the shelter? Are ya keen? Anyone else a taker? Ya just gotta use ya sick leave up paddlers, scurvy and/or leprosy are the pick of the bunch for August excuses!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> Ya just gotta use ya sick leave up paddlers, scurvy and/or leprosy are the pick of the bunch for August excuses!


Rod and I have discussed how the onset of the tea tree blossom and calm conditions is likely to cause a non specific 1 day virus from September onwards :lol:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Poddy.
If it's all bait & no chasers, I'll save my terrible cough for the tee tree :wink: .
Cheers


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Support for ya bird theory Varp, paraphrasing Lee Raynor this morning on the radio "the terns are a better indicator of salmon bust ups than the bigger gannets...which will more than likely be working anchovies". I'd stick the gulls in there with the terns too. Or was it justv you disguising ya voice? Nice work on your part though! 8) Can we extend ya theory to include parachuting grizzly bears being an indicator of atlantic salmon?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

There are lotsa big schools working around mornington at the moment. I will be heading out tommorow to give them a go.

Don't discount our squiggly squid friends as possible culprits. I've been on top of these schools before and watched squid darting thru.

Another thing to try is to work the edges of these schools. The middle is the safest place for baitfish, which is why (i assume) they dart around in those funny patterns, so that they are always workign to the middle of the pack.

I'll be packing my fly rod tomorrow...


----------

